# Looking for klaxon horn



## Heart-like-a-lion (Aug 23, 2016)

Bump


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 23, 2016)

Aren't 8's and 10's pretty much the same for pre- and post-war?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Aren't 8's and 10's pretty much the same for pre- and post-war?




At some point Torrington switched to non-serviceable shafts and pressed on "nuts" to hold the pedal blocks.


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Aug 24, 2016)

Yep that's hats true should have kept doing it the same way what a waste of pedals


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Aug 27, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Aug 30, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> At some point Torrington switched to non-serviceable shafts and pressed on "nuts" to hold the pedal blocks.



That was way later...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2016)

Heart-like-a-lion said:


> Yep that's true should have kept doing it the same way what a waste of pedals




Agreed, ten thousand percent!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 1, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 1, 2016)

Torrington made more money when they went. Non-serviceable on there pedals


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That was way later...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




IDK when it was but either way once your shaft is non serviceable and your nuts are pressed on its pretty much all over.   
,


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 1, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> IDK when it was but either way once your shaft is non serviceable and your nuts are pressed on its pretty much all over.
> ,



Oh, you mean married......


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 4, 2016)

How many sets you need? They pop up fairly regularly on Ebay. I usually try to get mine at swaps that way I can tell if the bearings and shafts are good.V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 4, 2016)

Also post war had the lettering moved to the back plate,late 40s went to cad,vs.chrome.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 6, 2016)

Did you get my Pm?


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 19, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 21, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks like this seller is refurbishing these by knocking the rust off, putting new pedal blocks in, and servicing them. V/r Shawn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Torrin...618224?hash=item23729b0870:g:wjQAAOSwCGVX3l4t


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 22, 2016)

bump


----------



## Heart-like-a-lion (Sep 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like this seller is refurbishing these by knocking the rust off, putting new pedal blocks in, and servicing them. V/r Shawn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Torrin...618224?hash=item23729b0870:g:wjQAAOSwCGVX3l4t



 Yeah looks like some nice work


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Heart-like-a-lion said:


> Yeah looks like some nice work



These yours?


----------

